# Loving life in Estepona from Liverpool



## Lorraine Barton (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi

My name is Lorraine and I moved to sunny Spain from Liverpool with my wonderful boyfriend just over three years ago and have to say that, although I had my reservations, I have loved every moment of it.

I would put much of our settling into the community down to meeting a fabulous Spanish family who have taken us under there wing and looked out for us and assisting us in any way that they can. We have not had many English friends here and spent most of our time in the company of our Spanish friends who do not speak English so learning the lingo was a priority. Indeed, I would say that learning the lingo was the next main contributing factor to us settling here so well. Learning to speak Spanish enabled me to understand the culture of my new found friends and I quickly realised that they have a very similar sense of humour to us scousers.

We love Estepona so much that we have become season ticket holders of the local football team, who are actually very good and are holding firm at the top of their division 

Last year we actually took our friends to visit our hometown of Liverpol and we took them to Anfield, which is where our family home is, and after supporting Real Madrid and Malaga...they now have a soft spot for Liverpool &#55357;&#56832;

Recently, I have decided to take our love of Estepona and Liverpool one step further and I have created some characters who are going to have a lot of fun going to events/fiestas in both Estepona and Liverpool. Hopefully, others will be able to enjoy the fun and humour of the two characters whilst being able to follow a calendar of events in and around Estepona and Liverpool.

/SNIP/

I hope to encourage many British visitors to Estepona and Spanish to Liverpool because I have to say, in my opinion, having travelled a fair bit and living in many regions in the Uk, these are my most favourite places in the world and what is more, it is the people that really make them so.

Thank you for giving me your time to read these.

Kindest Regards
Lorraine


----------



## PicklesDP (Jul 17, 2015)

I had to move to Liverpool for work and my heart sank when I found out. It has a terrible reputation, but I have to say Liverpool is the best place I have ever lived. I live 10 minutes from the beach and it is easy to commute to work. I love it. 

But yes, if I ever manage to sell the nightmare that is my current Spanish flat and actually get to move to a real home in the costa del sol/cadiz, then I have high hopes that it will be even better than Liverpool!


----------

